# which boots should I get? + Climb right spur issue



## inbilya (Mar 18, 2015)

I have been using some cheap work boots until now. Time to get some real climbing boots. I mainly need boots to clime with my Climb right spurs for removals. If need be I am willing to pay top $$$ to get the most comfort and safety. I weigh 240lbs, live in Oregon. I usually only have one helper, so when I get down to the ground, there is work to be done, and no time to be changing boots for ground work. 1)Should I get chainsaw boot? 2) should I get the 16" high boot or shorter and why? 3) is it better if the boot is high enough to be between the calf and pad? 4)is there any legal criteria/requirements to meet? 5) should I get 1 size bigger? I have a gift certificate from wesspur, I bought that at 20% off on black friday, I would like to use it on boot purchase, but I can use it on other stuff later too. My other problem is my
*Climb Right Aluminum Tree Spurs with Straps and Ultra Light Pads* are causing blistering on my calfs. Picture shows blister formed in about 2 hours of work. full day will cause lines of blisters , shown with marker. lines correspond to voids in the pad


----------



## bigbluram (Mar 20, 2015)

I personally wear bailey's red dawn 16" climbers and am happy. They are on sale for $180 right now which is great for what you get. I get 8mos-1yr of 6 days a week tree climbing and ground work out of a pair. Don't know about blisters, I wear carbon fiber geckos and don't have any comfort issues w the combination, can spend 2-3 hrs on a spar and never once be uncomfortable. If I'm in a big top or limbing up a pine after tie in I'm sitting on my lifeline more than anything and the petzal sequoia swing saddle and zig zag sure makes that a pleasure.


----------



## treesmith (Mar 24, 2015)

Meindle airstream, chainsaw protective, comfy, waterproof, tough as hell and grip like poo to a blanket


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow, I love my climbright spurs. I have had two knee surgeries from a snowboarding crash and the ultralight pads are the first thing I have found that my knee isn't throbbing after blocking down a big vertical spar. Try adjusting the height of the shank or wearing them tighter maybe? I use them with my Danner Quarries.


----------



## inbilya (Mar 24, 2015)

I am 6ft tall. Just talked to Matt at Spyder Mfg. He said they make ultra light pads that have longer shank for taller people.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Mar 24, 2015)

Try Dickies or Carharrts and no double wrap. I'm 6' too, but those do look like they ride a bit low.


----------



## bigbluram (Mar 24, 2015)

If those are the boots you have been climbing in I found your problem! I'm only 5'7" so I don't have the height issues others have but my buddy who is much taller wears the same size geckos as me so they ride on his 16" boots instead of his leg and loves it. I've actually been thinking about ordering a pair of custom Wesco boots 18" tall so they will come well above my gaffs, should feel great that way ! Any good boot with a solid steel shank and pronounced heel to hold the gaff will be better than hiking boots.


----------



## inbilya (Mar 25, 2015)

here is what it looks like with tape measure next to it, but that's going to change after I get the new pads. about 2 inches. my question now is- should I get a short boot or custom made 20 incher?


----------



## Treepedo (Mar 25, 2015)

Might you have tensioned the uppers to tight for the blistering to occur?
Shouldn't happen?
Here check this thread out http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/looking-into-climbing-working-boots.271511/
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/looking-into-climbing-working-boots.271511/


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 25, 2015)

inbilya said:


> View attachment 414627
> here is what it looks like with tape measure next to it, but that's going to change after I get the new pads. about 2 inches. my question now is- should I get a short boot or custom made 20 incher?


My boots are 10" and i don't have any problems. Those pads need to come up another 2"-3"


----------



## inbilya (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is an update. Just bought* Used 12" RED WING STEEL-TOE WATERPROOF THINSULATE LINEMAN LOGGER WORK BOOTS* off ebay for $113 including shipping. I know this might be a mistake, because its a 12" , but a 20 inchers would be a lot more money, plus they are more time to put on and take of the foot and hotter in summer. I decided to go with the boot built to be used with spurs because I weigh 240lbs. 

I also have the larger pads on the way , they should get about 2" closer to the knee, which should help relieve some pressure, I am not sure they will completely solve my problem, but I guess will see. I appreciate everyone's advice and input, pls keep it coming if you have more ideas, as I am not 100% sure the problem is solved. 

I will let you know how it goes once I try it all out.


----------



## TheShanks (Apr 11, 2015)

I have had me some boot related issues in my life. My feet are kinda funny to begin with witch doesn't help. Wide and high arch. Makes buying running shoes tough as hell. In my previous line of work I stood around in the same spot all day and the Blundstone style work boots I had were great. Spend all day running around and dragging brush in the sun and I had stripped my heels of skin. I had to take time off work to heal up. It was brutal. Never again will I buy a boot like that!

I have a pair of the Baileys Red Dog 16" boots mentioned above. Very nice boots. Took a while to break them in but I immagin thats common for any heavy leather boot. Several applications of dubbin inside and out solved that one. I'm 215 lbs and they cause me no issues with old school Buckingham spurs. I tend to tighten the laces nice and tight, especially on the foot and ankle. The calf strap I snug up just enough. The ankle strap is the one I tighten down. My only gripe with the boots is the kilty/false toung is a bit thin and short to really do anything other than make them look like traditional loggers. A quick trip to a tack shop and you could have some new heavy duty ones in no time.

Spur climbing in a regular boot kills my feet, and quick. I just leave the climbing boots on for clean up after a climb, once you're body is used to the taller heel and the boot is broken in you'll feel right at home in them. Some guys are in their spur boots all day long, all week. Climbing, bucket, or ground work. I wear mine in forested type easements where the extra support is nice but otherwise try to reserve them for when its needed so they last a long time. That being said I have spent the odd day here and there in them and had happy feet.

At 240lbs you may want to consider having a 3rd steel shank put in your boots, or even having a pair built for you. But I would recommend the Red Dogs. Sore feet makes for a brutal day.


----------



## inbilya (Nov 15, 2015)

I have not been working on trees much lately. But I did not forget that I owe to let you know what I settled with and why. First off - about the boots, the used ones I got are much much better than what I had before, I really don't know if it gets any better on the tree with these, when I get down and start working on the ground, its a different story , but I am not complaining at all. Now the pads. Apparently Climb Right makes an XL version of the same pad, for taller people. so I tried that. It was better than the regular one, but with my weight , I was still getting sore. Recently I got to try the *Buckingham pads , similar to Steel Support Pads by Weaver * , and now I know what it means to be comfortable. By the way Weaver makes that pad to fit three different brands spikes including Climb Rights. 

When I was buying the Climb rights, I thought I was getting something close to a Gekos , but for half price. It would've been nice if more details were on the description. First is that this is not for heavier people. Second for taller people there is this XL pad that should be used. Third - if going with any other type of pad XL steel sleeve should be used for taller people. They make those available from spyderman site.


----------



## inbilya (Nov 15, 2015)

please pardon me, the image description should've been not "new vs old" , but "reg. vs XL pad"


----------



## inbilya (Nov 16, 2015)

Just got the email from Mathew at Spyderman Manufacturing. I made the suggestions to him, and he says that they will try to work with retailers to make sure people have the right information when purchasing these. 

Now I'm stuck with both regular and XL climb right pads that I would like to sell. they are used, but very good condition, probably excellent. I think they should work good for someone that is not overweight. Let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks to all that helped me solve my issues. This includes Mathew , special thanks to him.


----------



## inbilya (Nov 17, 2015)

a member name Keeth (from another forum) contacted me through pm about my pads. I thought this might ad to the conversation. here is a copy of that message. " 
Just read your post again about the pads. I'm 6' 2" and 265 lbs without gear. When I got the X2 climbers (same as climb right) the pads did wear on me for a short time, but I moved then up a little more. After the neoprene in the padding got a little softer (broke-in) they became great. Probably took the equivalent of two weeks of climbing for this to happen. I have also been climbing for over 20 years, so my legs have enough muscle memory that I'm able to make adjustments in the way I stand on X2s vs. Klein vs. Buckinghams vs. Bashins (my favorite with the X2 pads). It might be worth toughing it out for one more week on them. Raise them just a little and don't put the velcro on so tight. You might be surprised!


----------

